# Harada heritage cruze/sonic/subie meet socal



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

So it's official! Come out and spread the word! CA Meet is on!


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I'd love to make it, but too short of a notice for me. Maybe next time.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Me too, maybe we can plan one for March or April


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Next after this will most likely be in June/July


----------

